# 17t pathfinder refurb



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

First post on Microskiff.com. Just picked up a 98 17t project boat and have been reading many of the members posts and learning a lot. Currently running a bay boat but grew up fishing Pine Island sound on 13’ skiffs with tillers. This project takes me back to what I love. Fishing the west coast from Ding Darling to Lostman’s. Pics coming soon.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Welcome, and make sure those stringers are ok!


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I am aware of the 17t issue. Water test was solid. My last project was a full stringer up restoration including transom on 23’ Dusky. This one will be easy when compared to that.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

True true. My 17T is a 2000 model and luckily, the stringers have been rock solid. They are awesome little boats and I know you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

When the stringers are cracked you will hear the deck pounding on top of them in a chop, been there done that.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I purposely looked for wake of nearby boats on th water test. Hit some good size waves and was solid. Considering opening her up while I retire and hang a different motor just to be sure. It add quite a bit of work, but then when I launch her, there will be no question about it. I would then freshen the whole top deck.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Trailer is rough but the motor runs good. I have low hour Yamaha 50 that I intend on mounting, all new wiring and I will likely re-gelcoat the top deck. Process starts in earnest this weekend.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Keep us posted. Sweet skiff.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm subscribed!


----------



## B_Torren (Apr 21, 2018)

Sweet! These skiffs are timeless!


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I'm subscribed. New owner of a 17T here and a newbie all around. Scared to discover the knocking sound you describe.... Hoping...


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

@Fishflatmike Were you heading southbound on the FL Turnpike today near Orlando with the boat?


----------



## Quinton Destout (May 30, 2018)

Im looking desperatly for a 17t. yours looks great good luck


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

There was one on trick my skiff on FaceBook. Pretty sure it was yesterday. Sorry I can't post the link.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Following


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I saw this 17t on the road and had to take a pic. Whoever did the design and work did a fantastic job. Very cool!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, that's different. Love the fold-down leaning post.

Edit: Just enlarged the pic to see more detail on the deck. That's a huge amount of work but looks great.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

The rod holders, console and fold down seat are awesome.
Saving this pic for future use.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

MRichardson said:


> The rod holders, console and fold down seat are awesome.
> Saving this pic for future use.


17t has a pretty good sized cockpit. Just imagine all of that dry storage.


----------

